# Help needed: Photo of chained rubber slingshot



## Melchior (Dec 27, 2009)

Hi,

I'd like to update my slingshot webpage, and write a bit about chained rubber bands. Would anyone who used them be so kind to provide me with a nice photo of a slingshot with such bands? The picture's size would be preferably 500px × 375px , but you can send me any & I'll resize it to the appropriate format.

Thanks!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Here is mine, Apple wood fork, 5x5x5 red 32 Crepe bands, I am sure you will get others.
Philly

PS: Just joined your site Mel, there are alot of friends there.
Philly


----------



## Melchior (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

Melchior said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'd like to update my slingshot webpage, and write a bit about chained rubber bands. Would anyone who used them be so kind to provide me with a nice photo of a slingshot with such bands? The picture's size would be preferably 500px × 375px , but you can send me any & I'll resize it to the appropriate format.
> 
> Thanks!


Maybe you should ask nico about using his blog entry as it contains a useful guide on making chains. Also maybe you could get a picture of the other type of chain as well.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Gwilym said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'd like to update my slingshot webpage, and write a bit about chained rubber bands. Would anyone who used them be so kind to provide me with a nice photo of a slingshot with such bands? The picture's size would be preferably 500px × 375px , but you can send me any & I'll resize it to the appropriate format.
> 
> Thanks!


Maybe you should ask nico about using his blog entry as it contains a useful guide on making chains. Also maybe you could get a picture of the other type of chain as well.
[/quote]

Great idea G, Nico is the master.His blog tells it all.
Philly


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

I'll chip in as well here, with a few pics of my chain set ups...

Copper Ranger slingshot from Jmplsnt, 4x4x4 set up of platinum crepe #32 rubberbands, and an ersatz pouch
http://i1115.photobu...e_/CIMG0523.jpg

Elm natural, with a 4x4x3 cheap #64 set up
http://i1115.photobu...mwithchains.jpg

Hope that helps!!!

Cheers - John


----------

